# تعلم الكتابة هنااا....



## just member (22 يونيو 2009)

*تعلم كتابة الفتحه وال**رة والضمة واسرار الكيبورد ..الأخرى**..:-

Shift + E : **الضمة** 

Shift + X : **السكون ْ**

Shift + Q : **الفتحة َ**

Shift + A : **ال**رة ِ** 

**ذ** + Shift : **الشدة** 

Shift + Z : **المدة** ~

Shift + W : **تنوين فتح ً**

Shift + S : **تنوين **رة ٍ** 

Shift + R : **تنوين ضم ٌ** 

Shift + T : **لإ** 

Shift + G : **لأ** 

Shift + Y : **إ** 

Shift + H : **أ** 

Shift + N : **آ** 

Shift + B : **لآ** 

Shift + V : { 

Shift + C : } 

Shift + F : ] 

Shift + D : [ 

Shift + J : **تمديد الحرف** 

Ctrl + C : **نسخ** 

Ctrl + X : **قص** 

Ctrl + V : **لصق** 

Ctrl + Z : **تراجع** 

Ctrl + A : **تعليم**الملف** 

Shift + U : **فاصلة معكوسة** 

Ctrl + ESC : **قائمة المهام** 

Ctrl + Enter : **ابتداء صفحة جديدة** 

Ctrl + Shift : **لغة عربية ( يمين** ) 

Ctrl + Shift : **لغة إنجليزية ( يسار** ) 

Ctrl + 1 : **مسافة مفردة** 

Ctrl + 5 : **مسافة سطر ونصف** 

Ctrl + 2 : **مسافة مزدوجة** 

Ctrl + G : **الانتقال إلى صفحة** 

Ctrl + END : **الانتقال إلى نهاية الملف** 

Ctrl + F5 : **تصغير نافذة الملف** 

Ctrl + F6 : **الانتقال من ملف لأخر** 

Ctrl + F2 : **معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة** 

= + Ctrl : **تكبير وتصغير درجة واحدة** 

F4 : **تكرار أخر عملية** 

Alt + Enter : **تكرار أخر عملية** 

Ctrl + Y : **تكرار أخر عملية** 

Ctrl + F9 : **فتح قوسين جاهزين** 

Shift + F10 : **تعداد نقطي ورقمي** 

F12 : **حفظ بأسم** 

Shift + F12 : **حفظ الملف** 

Ctrl + Home : **أول المستند** 

Ctrl + End : **أخر المستند** 

Shift + F1 : **معلومات عن نوع التنسيق** 

Ctrl + U : **سطر تحت النص** 

Ctrl + F4 : **خروج من الملف** 

Ctrl + N : **ملف جديد** 

Ctrl + H : **استبدال** 

Ctrl + I : **خط مائل** 

Ctrl + K : **تنسيق المستند** 

Ctrl + P : **طباعة** 

Ctrl + O : **فتح منطقة** 

**د** + Ctrl : **تكبير النص** 

**ج** + Ctrl : **تصغير النص** 

Alt + S : **قائمة تنسيق** 

Alt + J : **قائمة تعليمات** 

[ + Alt : **قائمة جدول** 

] + Alt : **قائمة أدوات** 

Alt + U : **قائمة عرض** 

Alt + P : **قائمة تحرير** 

Alt + L : **قائمة ملف** 

“ + Alt : **قائمة إطار** 

Alt + Q : **تعديل مسطرة** 

Ctrl + E : **توسيط النص** 

Ctrl + F : **بحث** 

Ctrl + B : **خط أسود** 

Ctrl+Shift + P : **حجم**الخط** 

Ctrl+Shift + S : **نمط** 

Ctrl + D : **خط** 

Ctrl+Shift + K : **تحويل الحروف** - Capital 

Shift + F3 : **تحويل الحروف** - Capital 

Ctrl+Shift + L : **وضع نقطة عند بداية النص** 

Ctrl+Alt + E : **حواشي**سفلية ترقيم روماني** 

Ctrl+Alt + R : **وضع علامة** ® 

Ctrl+Alt + T : **وضع**علامة** ™ 

Ctrl+Alt + C : **وضع علامة** © 

Ctrl+Alt + I : **معاينة الصفحة**قبل الطباعة** 

Shift + F7 : **قاموس المرادفات** 

Ctrl+Alt + F1 : **معلومات**النظام** 

Ctrl+Alt + F2 : **فتح الدلائل** 

Ctrl + J : **تسوية النص من**الجانبين** 

Ctrl + L : **بداية النص من الجانب الأيسر** 

Ctrl + Q : **بداية**النص من الجانب الأيمن** 

Ctrl + E : **توسيط النص** 

Ctrl + M : **تغيير**المقاس الأعلى للفقرة** 

Shift + F5 : **رجوع إلى الموضع الذي انتهيت منه عند**إغلاق الملف** 

= + Ctrl + Alt : **تخصيص** 

F3 : **إدخال نص تلقائي** 

F9 : **تدقيق حقول** 

F10 : **تحريك إطار لفتح النوافذ** 

F1 : **تعليمات** 

F5 : **الانتقال إلى** 

F7 : **تدقيق إملائي** 

F8 : **تعليم**منطقة** 


ctrl+a 

**يعمل هذا الامر بتحديد الكل للنصاو الكائن** 


ctrl+c 
**يعمل هذا الامر بنسخ الذي تم تحديده** 


ctrl+v **يعمل هذا الامر بلصق المنسوخ** 

ctrl+x **يعمل هذا الامر بقص الذي تم تحديدة** 


ctrl+z **هذا الامر مهم جذا يمكنك التراجع عن اي امر عملته** 

ctrl+p **هذا الامر يعطي لبرنامج النتصفح او اي برنامج امر بالطباعة** 

ctrl+o **يمكنك فنح ملف من اي برنامج عن طريق هذا الامر** 

ctrl+w **يمكنك**اغلاق اي نافذة مفتوحة** 

ctrl+d **امر يجعل برنامج التصفح يحفظ الصفحة المعروضة**الي المفضلة** 

ctrl+f **يمكن لك بحث في البرنامج عن الكلمة** 

ctrl+b **يمكن**لك ترتيب ملف المفضلة عن طريق هذا الامر** 

ctrl+s **حفظ العمل الذي قمت به** 

ctrl+shift **يجعل مؤشر الكتابة يذهب الى اليسار** 

ctrl+shift **يجعل**المؤشريذهب الى اليمين** 

alt+f4 **أمر مفيد يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ** 

alt+esc **يمكنك التنقل من نافذة الى نافذة** 

alt+tab **امر مفيد جدا لك**اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح يمكنك اختيار الفاذة المطلوبة** 

alt+shift **اليسار يحول الكتابة من العلابي الى انجليزي** 

alt+shift **اليمين يحول الكتابة**من انجليزي الى عربي** 

f2 **امر مفيد وسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف **محدد*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااااااا
وقيم جدا
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (23 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك يا بريسكلا*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع مفيد جدا 
انا كنت بدور علي الحجات دي 
علشان كان جاي علي بالي موضوع عاوزة انزلة في كتابات بالتشكيل
مرسي خالص يا جوجو 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2009)

راااااااااااااااائع يا جوجو

ميرررررسى ليك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (23 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع مفيد جدا​*
> *انا كنت بدور علي الحجات دي *
> *علشان كان جاي علي بالي موضوع عاوزة انزلة في كتابات بالتشكيل*
> *مرسي خالص يا جوجو *
> ...


*يلا يا استاذة هستنى موضوعك وابداعاتك بفارغ الصبر*
**
*ربنا يقويكىلا بخدمتك الجميلة يا رجعا*
*ونورتينى بمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## just member (23 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااااائع يا جوجو​
> 
> ميرررررسى ليك ​
> 
> ...


*شكرا حبيبى كيرو لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا جوجو

انا بدور عليهم

ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (30 يونيو 2009)

*على الرحب ديما اخى العزيز كليمو*
*نورتنى بمرورك الطيب*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## totty (30 يونيو 2009)

*نفسى احفظهم اوووووووى

ميرسى يا جوجو

تستاهل احلى تقييم*​


----------



## just member (30 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا توتى على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يسعد ايامك يارب*
*وميرسى على التقييم الى زى السكر هاد منك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل ميرسى لك كتير


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااا اختى العزيزة لمرورك الطيب
نورتينى
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

++++++++++++++


----------



## just member (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*نورت يا كليمو بتواجدك

*​


----------



## ستيفان (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا" على الموضوع 
في قمة الروعة​


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا 


شكرا

العدرا تبارككم​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*بجد مرسية يجوجو كنت محتاجة الموضوع ده اوى بدل يعينى مبطلع عنين المديرة تقعد تشكلى الامتحانات 

هخلى المديرة تدعيلك وتبقى تديك نص مرتبها هيص يعم ​*


----------



## just member (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ستيفان قال:


> شكرا" على الموضوع
> في قمة الروعة​


*شكرا الك ولذوقك العالى اخى العزيز
اتمنالك تواصل دايم
*​


النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> 
> 
> شكرا
> ...


*اشكر محبتك اخى العزيز ومشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
*​


engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد مرسية يجوجو كنت محتاجة الموضوع ده اوى بدل يعينى مبطلع عنين المديرة تقعد تشكلى الامتحانات
> 
> هخلى المديرة تدعيلك وتبقى تديك نص مرتبها هيص يعم ​*


*
موافق يا انجى
وعايز وجبة كمان معاها
ماهو التعليم مش ببلاش ها الايام
اسألينى انا

شكرا الك ولمرورك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## just member (29 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك يا كليمو
نورتنى اخى الغالى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------

